# Vegas online?



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Pay TV this year 

http://www.yoetv.org/show/nfaa-the-vegas-shoot-with-sweepstakes-package

only $8.00 tho


----------



## Big Country 04 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i paid my money to see a live stream but i never found it. Wonder whats up with that? Scott did shoot a 300 for today.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

archerycharlie said:


> Well i paid my money to see a live stream but i never found it. Wonder whats up with that? Scott did shoot a 300 for today.


Still haven't got the live stream to work. Scott did shoot a 300-25x today.


----------



## Big Country 04 (Apr 13, 2006)

I never did it last time I looked they said it was going to be on at 12am, so I am not sure whats going on


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

The way I read it is, the only live broadcast is Saturday's, World Cup Challenge (whatever that is), and Sundays finals shootoff and the rest is taped.
Copied from YOE TV:

NFAA The Vegas Shoot with Sweepstakes Package Views: 1627 views Category: Archery The National Field Archery Association is a non-profit corporation dedicated to the sport of archery. On February 10th-12th, The Vegas Shoot from each day can be seen right here on YOE TV. Friday air time is 10pm CST. Saturday air time is 9pm CST with live shooting. Sunday live air time will be announced at 6pm CST due to point tallying. Thank you!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

how do you find the scores or results from 2012 vegas nfaa that happened on this friday?thanks


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i stayed up till 11pm last nite to watch the live stream of the Vegas shoot. (As it says several times that it is a live stream) It came on at 11pm here in my time zone and i watched it for 20 minutes and could not tell what Chuck and George were talking about and the shooting part was so herky jerky that i just shut down my puter and went to bed. That was a big waste of time.  I sat here and watched the Lancaster shoot and had no problems with watching it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone have the results web page handy?

It's not on the NFAA site they have some other URL?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=198


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i sat and waited on the LIVE STREAM(LOL) The live stream turned out to be of the World finals thats going on in Vegas also. Several folks said it was working fine but i was up till 11:30 and didn't see much action going on or any talking from Chuck and George as it was so Herky Jerky that i gave up and went to bed at 11:45


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Here's a link to the complete listing and target assignments for Sunday's final round...

http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/1208-2012212-2012 Vegas Scores.pdf

t


----------



## kristakay1 (May 3, 2006)

This whole thing has been a disaster. It looks like they are not streaming live like AT used to. We are not going to be able to see the finals live. This whole "paying" to be able to see the shoot would be great if we could actually SEE it. I haven't read anything about anyone being happy with the tapings.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I just paid $5 to watch the LIVE Shoot Down. I hope I get to see it.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i was watching the herky jerky live stream and it was down to a trickle. Could not tell what was going on as it would stop and start sp much. Then it come up and says i got to have a ticket to watch it. I paid my money on Thursday to see all 3 days of shooting. But i guess i just donated my money to some one..


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone have final 2012 vegas results yet ? thanks, Pete53


----------

